# southern (Georgia) Morels



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

Has anyone found morels below the fall line? If so when? I have access to two likely areas but not sure if it's worth the time.


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

Most definitely. Both in SC, MD and VA. In SC the approximate dates are mid March to early April.


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks for the info, TimG. I really wasn't aware the fall line extended so far north, to New Jersey! It's hard for me to believe that no one hunts in South Georgia. At least they haven't responded to this thread.


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

The fall line is basically where the caostal plain meets the Piedmont hill section. Often one can see it in coastal tidal rivers where they meet flowing water with no tide effect often with some sort of rapids as a visual delineation.


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

All right, it's getting to be time so let's hear from all of the thousands of people below the fall line in Georgia about those fantastic morel finds. Don't make me have to drive down there and do it myself!


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

Probably mid-March for the early ones. "Possibly" earlier in March if it's a warm spring in GA.


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

You're probably right BUT I've found them in February and I'm north of the fall line.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't doubt that, but I think it will have to warm up really quick to have that happen. We're still in the deep freeze up here. (NE Ohio)


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

The question was about dsouth of the fa line. Not abvoe the fall line. There are differnt types of morels northwest of the fall line. Many years the lower mid-west has some very early morel finds well before GA. Most are the black morels, wheras GA has almost entirely what Used to be callled eculenta and now americana. I started finding these large morels in SC over 20 year ago, when few if any even knew they grew here. One guy from GA statrted a mushroom club and the word spread. It used to be thatI could go to my spot - 3 hours away- and mark young morels with a tepee of sticks and come back 5- 10 days later to see how fast they grew. Never got picked unitl the word got out and many transplants from the midwest found out where they grew here. I'll stick with rthe dayts I used to record religiously and have told to me from close allies. Mid march for the early ones and the last week of March for peak season. A few days earlier in mid GA. Most of southern GA deosn't have the right habitat.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I can't wait for the first southern posts of finds! I love monitoring these threads and following the progression northward!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy Yall...
Wade here...
My my my.. how We All do Love The Mystery.
and " The Mystery Will Always Be"
and So Awesomely therefore🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄 I have no sure Answer ...
Still .. I say .. while we are waiting..
how bout just for fun....
let's all throw a guess in here...
** Here's my guess ..
I'm spinning the big multi-color kaleidoscope wheel in my imagination...and...and...and...and... I guess that On ** February 25th ** somewhere across Our furthest south spots ...Someone who just couldn't stand it anymore and couldn't wait till Saturday... Will be in the woods and find the first ones for Us All and then here they'll come.🇺🇸🇺🇸🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄 🍄❤🦅👍🏻🤠


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm with Wade. Up here in NE Ohio, I love seeing the southern pages start to come alive. I know it won't be too long before we will see post of morel finds. I love watching the progression come northward, until it's time for us to get out there! Good luck to all of you.


----------



## newtimmy (Feb 6, 2013)

Probably going to be real close on your guess, Wade. I will go with, Sunday, Feb. 27th


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

wade said:


> Howdy Yall...
> Wade here...
> My my my.. how We All do Love The Mystery.
> and " The Mystery Will Always Be"
> ...


I looked at the big multi-color kaleidoscope ( or maybe last years post ) history repeats, March 4th.


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

well just for giggles I'm going out after this next rain. Let's hope...


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

stripernut said:


> well just for giggles I'm going out after this next rain. Let's hope...


Thank You Sir @stripernut that will be some Very Interesting Information found.. and hopefully some type of Fungi ... i love getting out early, it's easy to find old bottles. 
Please get us some Pictures of how it's looking out there..


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

wow, things are looking up. Just picked three shitakes off my logs! the fungi are blooming!


----------



## Jpuette (Feb 14, 2020)

wade said:


> Howdy Yall...
> Wade here...
> My my my.. how We All do Love The Mystery.
> and " The Mystery Will Always Be"
> ...


I’ve already been out looking. No luck yet but next weeks temps and rain should set them off here.


----------

